# Tuning /subwoofer room correction. Help



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello, I am attempting to tune and apply room correction to my ported JL12w7 with minidsp rew v5. And crown xls2000 amplifier . I have my crown xls2000 set to bypass stereo . I followed the direction on rew/ minidsp and ran a sweep / measurement and then clicked apply filters to meet target settings . Sent to my dsp and then imported the file from rew .


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

...And?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello Wayne , sorry about the accidental unfinished post . I decided to try going over the minidsp and rew users manuals to try to solve the reduced bass response after applying the rew corrections to my minidsp to subwoofers. 

To tell you the truth . I don't have any idea what all those graphs mean . That is probably my biggest problem . All my experience with theater has come by just trial and error and a lot of reading different forums about what worked for other people .


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Post some graphs so we can see what is going on.


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey Dan , 
you guys are too cool . I was going to take some new sweeps last night . But My second channel had a hum after moving around the minidsp last night to hook up the USB . It was coming from my Xlr to Phoenix cabe adapter . So I took took it about and added extra electrical around the leads going into the Phoenix adapter. Problem solved . 

I am going to take some new measurements and post them by this weekend . I noticed a ever slight hum from channel one which I going to fix first. 

Thanks again


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

The file label sub1 t1 is a sweep of my ported JL12w7in front middle of my room . The other file labeled sub2t1 is my two jl12w3 in sealed boxes in the two rear corners facing one another .


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

I wasn't sure what all you needed 

here is the file for the jl12w7 ported subwoofer in front of the room .


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello again , I if more graphs or certain graphs are needed ? Please let me know and I will post them ASAP . 

Thank you in advance to whom ever can help me with the tuning and room correction needed .


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

my jl12w7 ported box tuned to 21hz 900 watts 3ohms measurements


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

my two jl12w3s sealed boxes 675 watts placed in two rear corners facing one another


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Your levels are very low and you don't appear to have loaded the UMIK cal file, you should load that file on the mic/meter preferences to get correct levels on your graphs. To make more space for the Filter Adjust graph you can hide the lower graphs by clicking the arrow shown below:


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey John ,

Added microphone calibration file to rew v5 and ran more sweeps.

Any suggestions?

what is smoothing?


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Should I have turned off the receivers subwoofer filters THX 2 select and boundry gain compensation. I Just realized they were all still on . :dontknow:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If the effects were left on then you'll be seeing their contribution along with the basic contribution of the subwoofer. Could turn them off and make another measurement to compare. 

You really should try and make more space for the graphs though, use the button I pointed to above to make more height available and click the double chevron button at the top right of the EQ window to hide the Equaliser and other menus to make more width.


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

One thing i see,your output drops at 40 a 50 hz,
I do that on purpose whit my 13 W3 ,you did not apply any filter?
or crossover?

How does the closed box play,s?
I ussualy measure the closed box,make the correction i want
An do the ported box afther the closed box is playing ok .


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

what is smoothing:
That make,s youre measurement more flat,so less problems will appear.

I dont ever use it for my sub,s.
If the room does not have to many akoestic problems,no smooting wil give a beter playing sub.
Because you can read better what is happening .


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey Bros 

I will try to post the graphs correctly next time . thanks John 

Hey Morca , The JL audio dude . Good to hear from you. 

So I setup a rew correction and butterworth 48db for the JL12W7-3 ported subwoofer and for the two JL12W3v3-2 sealed subwoofers the lw 48db withrew correction 

before I run a new sweep I am going to to off thx select 2 and bgc

should I set my crown xls2000 gain to full or?


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

proverbs said:


> Hey Bros
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No the crown should be at the normal level,you got a db meter and used it to correctly level the speakers whit the sub?
Than you can see what that level is.

The closed boxes do not need any LPF of HPF,for the vented A filter below your tuning will be great.
Lets say 14 a 12 hz al below roll of whit a HPF .


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey thanks for the information , few more questions 

My Jl 12w7 ported enclosure is tuned to 21hz . The crown xls2000 amplifier has a built in none passable hp filter of 20hz  . I guess I should tuned the ported box to a lower Hertz to compensate for the crown hpf . To late now . Any recommendations ?

How do I set the phase through rew or minidsp when using multiple 
subwoofers ? 

Rew has preloaded target settings for subwoofers with the db at 72.5 . My jl12w7 sweeps have the db at 80+ db . Should I change the subwoofer target setting for db higher then 72.5 db ?


----------

